
Shitexpress: A simple way to send a shit in a box - gk1
http://www.shitexpress.com/?language=en
======
wodenokoto
According to comments on reddit this is a scam. They'll take your money, but
they won't ship shit.

------
wehadfun
is this sfw?

~~~
gk1
The word "shit" is used throughout, and there are some thumb-sized images of
animal manure. Wasn't sure that warranted a NSFW tag, but be warned.

